# My new to me BMW



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a 1981 628csi also which is all german and i want to custimize it but i can't find anything for it. i don't even know how much its worth


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

bigmtxkid said:


> i have a 1981 628csi also which is all german and i want to custimize it but i can't find anything for it. i don't even know how much its worth


How far do you want to go. When looking look at e24 chassis. Here are two sites I use for parts. http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp#undefined
http://www.bmpdesign.com/
Hope this helps. I have done alot a research so If you need help feel free to ask.
The 628 is a Euro only model. Not sure about value I payed 5 grand but bought from my inlaw. Got the son inlaw special.


----------



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

i want to put a new bumper because mine is cracked, new exaust, new interior, all new suspension, brakes, rims, and rebuild this engine though it does run perfect. i just droped $4500 in parts. thanks helped a lot but i can't find the trunk tool kit that attaches on the lid. i also can't find springs that hold the trunk up because when i open it it is heavy and to make it stay open i have a stick holding it up. by the way your bmw is mint


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

:wow: :thumbup:

Diggin those original TRX's!


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

bigmtxkid said:


> i want to put a new bumper because mine is cracked, new exaust, new interior, all new suspension, brakes, rims, and rebuild this engine though it does run perfect. i just droped $4500 in parts. thanks helped a lot but i can't find the trunk tool kit that attaches on the lid. i also can't find springs that hold the trunk up because when i open it it is heavy and to make it stay open i have a stick holding it up. by the way your bmw is mint


Wow thats alot of work. I seen the trunk tool kits on ebay. Bavarian auto has alot of those hard to find part like the trock shock. Have fun.


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

philippek said:


> :wow: :thumbup:
> 
> Diggin those original TRX's!


You like those. Im going to put some 16's on it. Pick up a set on ebay for 300 of an 740i.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=77422&stc=1&d=1149566317


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

Here is an example of tool kits on ebay.
http://motors.search.ebay.com/e24-t...mZR8QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ6000QQsamcmZ6000QQsaspiZ2


----------



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

*how do i*

i just downloaded pics of by car on my computer in my pictures. how do i put them on a post


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

Do post reply then up by the smiley face, the paper clip click on that. Browse your computer and upload, It took me alittle time to figure out but if I can doit anyone can.


----------



## Remmizo (Aug 16, 2004)

That '6' design is still my favourite BMW. Just a classic, beautiful shape. I often wonder if you could somehow shoe-horn an M3 motor and a manual tranny into the engine bay. I know the cost would be stupid but this would be a project of lust and not resale value. Maybe a 5.5 ltr?


----------



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

Remmizo said:


> That '6' design is still my favourite BMW. Just a classic, beautiful shape. I often wonder if you could somehow shoe-horn an M3 motor and a manual tranny into the engine bay. I know the cost would be stupid but this would be a project of lust and not resale value. Maybe a 5.5 ltr?


that is exactly what i want to do. the engine conpartment is definetly big enough. but what i did find out is that obviously you need to make new engine mounts, the m3 computer,ecu, and all of the electronics from the m3. and trust me if i was rich id already be done.


----------



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

BMW628 said:


> Do post reply then up by the smiley face, the paper clip click on that. Browse your computer and upload, It took me alittle time to figure out but if I can doit anyone can.


cool thanx and here it is>>>


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice ride, looks like it doesn't need much but looks can be deceiving. I need to upgrade the suspension on mine.:thumbup:


----------



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

well, all it needs is a new exaust. but i wanted to add more. oh yeah and the front brakes are sticking a little bit


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

MG67 said:


> I personnally would never put a body kit on it... it's nicer original :thumbup:


 Amen brother!


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

bigmtxkid said:


> well, all it needs is a new exaust. but i wanted to add more. oh yeah and the front brakes are sticking a little bit


I really like the supersprint but took a little curesing to mate it up to the catalytic. But worth it.


----------



## BMW628 (Apr 18, 2006)

99flhr said:


> Amen brother!


I never planned on doping a full body kit just some pieces to match the front original air dam. Look here at the racing aerodynamics.. http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp


----------



## bigmtxkid (Jun 2, 2006)

BMW628 said:


> I really like the supersprint but took a little curesing to mate it up to the catalytic. But worth it.


the muffler is farely new but the exaust underneath is pretty much shot. the car sounds like a track car with the exaust the way it is, if it were up to me i'd leave it but the thing is is up here we have the inspection laws and this wont cut it. but if it doesn't sell in the next month then i am going to put the header and exaust without all the converters and crap, just staight up power.


----------

